# MTB flat pedal with pins for commute?



## nz6666 (4 Aug 2015)

I may should ask this in commute forum but guess people here may understand the pedals and shoes I am going to talk about more. So here it goes:

I have only used basic flat pedals (no pins). Then switched to spd clipless for commuting in London (inc some part of central London). Now thinking of MTB flat with pins. Reason is for the safety especially for central London and also for other family member to use the bike occasionally (flat only).

I am wondering what shoes should I get for these pedals? Will the pins damage soles of normal trainers? Read some Five Ten shoes seems to be very grippy. But what about the durability of the soles for the pins? Or should I just get a Five Ten and use it on flat without pins since they are already very grippy?


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Aug 2015)

I have a set of Wellgo V8 copies for my commuter, these have fairly sharp pins (well they did when new) - I can ride in pretty much any shoe as long it it has a soft'ish sole. I use anything from walking boots through trainers to sandals. The only thing I don't ride in is posh leather soles shoes. I don't see any noticeable damage at all.


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Aug 2015)

The do wreck soles in the end - eventually tearing a hole in them. Can't comment on Five Tens, as I tend to use old trainers that are already worn flat from walking. I seem to get the best part of a year out of a pair of trainers tho, before they go totally kaput. By then there's another worn flat pair ready to get used.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> I have a set of Wellgo V8 copies for my commuter, these have fairly sharp pins (well they did when new) - I can ride in pretty much any shoe as long it it has a soft'ish sole. I use anything from walking boots through trainers to sandals. The only thing I don't ride in is posh leather soles shoes. I don't see any noticeable damage at all.


same here... any shoes seem to work. Never had my foot slip and no noticeable damage to the soles. (i tend to wear converse style baseball boots/shoes, or skate shoes, but also smart shoes or walking boots occasionally).


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Aug 2015)

Use V8's and V12's where I have flats and commute in 'last years nice trainers' pretty much exclusively (asic gel Kayano 18's) and while they mark the soles, they're yet to really cut in to them. I like the feel a lot, while I didn't have particular problems with the SPD's and commuting I've just left flat pedals on the hybrid which has seen most use this year. The pins allow you to grip the pedal to pull back up to stroke at traffic lights most of the time too. I'd recommend it.


----------



## nz6666 (4 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I am thinking of a v8 or this one? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-saint-mx80-flat-pedals/rp-prod82557
On sale and good reviews.

And by v8 do you mean this 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...om5iq0lZe-uyJda_wCY0YBoCphzw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

or this
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...c7x3Vj6-EFs4qHmcS1wGqRoCcxPw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Aug 2015)

The Wellgo copies are the ones i use... can't fault 'em.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Aug 2015)

Superstar's new UK made version of their legendary Nanos are well worth a look - http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/nano-x-pedals.htm

Review of the of the MK!'as here - http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...perstar-components-nano-tech-pedals-12-46352/


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Aug 2015)

I have the DMR's and am probably equally happy. They happened to be the ones in front of me when I had money in my grubby little mitts first time round and I'm often quite brand loyal although there's every chance my later eBay bought ones are fakes (just because they were cheap, no obvious faults so far).


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2015)

The shimano saints are a good choice as you can have the pins short or long or remove altogether.
35 quid for possibly the best flat pedal around..at that price .

the coppies are good too for the price


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2015)

I've never fiddled with the pins in my DMR's, but they are also threaded with a tiny hex head in them so can be replaced/adjusted/removed. What I will add is that my Synapse had the Shimano 530's (520's? Can't be bothered to check) on it, the SPD one side, flat the other side pedal. In my SPD shoes the flat side has always felt very slippy and I'd some to the conclusion that they'd need something added (tap in some pins ala the DMR) for me to be happy with them. But I rode the bike in the 'Dam earlier in the year with my normal trainers on and the flat sides were nice and grippy and gave a decent ride. I was pleasantly surprised. So you might want to consider a pedal that gives you both options if the bike sees more than commuting work and you already have cleats as an option.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Aug 2015)

The V8 Copies from Chain Reaction are what I have - I just don't see the need to spend more on the commuter. Mine have done thousands of miles without any maintenance at all, I will just replace when they fail.


----------



## Motozulu (5 Aug 2015)

The original question was....what SHOES....so yeah 5 tens or if you can still find a pair I would deffo say the Teva Links.
Got mine for £44 which is roughly half the price of 5 tens but they are just as good. A real shame that Teva have stopped making them.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Aug 2015)

I got a pair of Five Ten Freerider Elements (the more weatherproof version) and they stick like glue to the pedals but I find them a wee bit heavy. I also use astro turf type trainers which are also very grippy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2015)

Ahh ok shoes..5/10 are very grippy..can be too grippy..AM41 are very good and offer good weather protection ..5/10 are sponges..

teva are good also..


----------



## Mobytek (5 Aug 2015)

5.10 good for what they are but they will wear down as the Superstealth is soft and they will rip up.

Converse / vans / skateboard tye shoes have a harder compound for the sole, and generally have a tread pattern like hudreds of inward pyramids, thus the pins can catch onto these as opposed to sticking into the flatter soles or larger flatter surfaces of trainers.

I can certainly say what shoes not to go for - leather soled dress shoes, ballet pumps or 5 toe freefoot trainers!

Or, as there are others using the bike - set of flip sided SPD / Flat pedal, so you still get the clip and the flats.


----------



## Motozulu (7 Aug 2015)

Yes, the 5/10's are grippier but do wear down fast - I've found the Teva links are plenty grippy enough but have the inverse pyramid tread design described above. I've had my Teva's for nearly a year now and they've had some real hammer in that time, the bottom looks hardly touched and all round nearly as good as new, they reject water much better than the 5/10's too (although the elements version isn't bad).

So - if you can find a pair - Teva Links.


----------



## Cubist (10 Aug 2015)

You can get resole kits for 5:10 stealth so wear isn't a massive issue. 

http://fiveten.com/products/accessories-detail/4316-stealthr-c4-dot-kit-reg

The newer versions of the Freeriders apparently don't soak up water like the old ones did, but go for the Elements for peace of mind. If budget is tight, any skate or BMX soled shoe from Sportsdirect will grip on decent pins. I can't see past Superstar Nanotech for value for money.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2015)

I have DMR V12 pedals and I haven't noticed them destroying the soles on my trainers. They do destroy overshoes though.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (21 Feb 2016)

Which pedals did the OP go for in the end? Was thinking of getting some Saint pedals or something in their price range


----------



## nz6666 (24 Feb 2016)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Which pedals did the OP go for in the end? Was thinking of getting some Saint pedals or something in their price range



I got the saint pedals in the end and i am happy. Haven't tried others but i guess they all very similar. I found no need for a five ten. Normal shoes are good enough. The wear depends on the soles. One pair of my shoes got minimum wear (i wear them almost every day) but the other are very easy to get wear marks after little use probably because too soft. But both are grippy enough on the pins.


----------

